# Emily and Clayton



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

You know, I have been thinking for several weeks about my young birds names, which I really haven't been calling them by their names, but rather have been calling them squeakers one and squeakers 2.

After much thought and family consultation, and support, I have decided to re-name my two newest pigeons, offspring of Paris and Barbie Blue Bar.

I am happy to announce that I have changed their names to:

Emily and Clayton 

Why, say you?

Because, the wonderful young couple from Pocahontas, Iowa,who allowed me to adopt Paris last Summer names Clay and Emily. 

When they delivered Paris to us, they donated over one hundred dollars to help fund the pigeon coop that would also be Paris' new home. It was applied to the coop.

They have kept in contact with me to check on Paris and have followed his story on PT and always welcome pictures of Paris and his kids.

A few weeks ago they send fifty dollars to go to help Paris as we saw fit. It will go toward the flight aviary.

Right now Emily and Clay can not keep pigeons where they are. But their love and devotion to Paris is very clear, and I have seen this just in the interest and support they have shown.

Had it not been for them gifting Paris to us, Barbie and him would not have become a loving couple, and produced two wonderful babies.

So, as a tribute to them, I have re-named my young birds Emily and Clayton.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

I think those are wonderful and very appropriate names. I like people names for some pigeons, it just suits some of them, and I do have quite alot with people names.

Congratulations on the new names Emily & Clayton!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Victor, that is a very thoughtful tribute to a fine-sounding couple.

Isn't it good when people continue to take a caring interest in their former charges!

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a wonderful tribute, Victor! I am sure that the human Emily and Clayton are thrilled! Emily and Clayton sound like a wonderful couple!

Those are just the greatest names! Squeaks and I, too, add our


*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE "NEW" CLAYTON AND EMILY!!!*

May humans and birds live long and prosper!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that is soooooooooo sweet of you and entirely appropriate. I know I would be thrilled to pieces if someone named a pigeon after me.  We have often named pigeons after our friends or the people who initially rescued them.

Long live Emily and Clayton and much love to them and the Slape family.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Those sound like GREAT names Victor  .

I also like the reason you decided to name them Emily and Clayton.I think it's great that they have stayed involved with Paris.

BTW, my 2yr. old nephew's name is Clayton . He's a handful....

Congrats on the name picking!
-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How wonderful, Victor! I'm sure Emily and Clayton (the pigeons) will be a credit to their namesakes!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so wonderful, Victor. I am sure Emily and Clayton (the people) will love it.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great names. My grandma's name is Emily.


----------

